# Signature and Photo Album



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

I looked under the FAQ and followed the instructions but I cannot find how to add a signature line or create photo albums. Can anyone help?


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Click User CP at the upper left hand side of the screen. Those options will be listed down the left hand side of the control panel screen.


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

Am I crazy, or were those not showing before??? (In the words of Groucho Marx, "Which question would you like me to answer first?")


----------



## always_hopefull (Aug 11, 2011)

I believe you couldn't add them before having 30 posts.


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

always_hopefull said:


> I believe you couldn't add them before having 30 posts.


I looked and looked for a policy like that but could not find it. that explains it.


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/general-relationship-discussion/2117-forum-rules-please-read-first.html

#7


----------

